# First time with new group



## DanTheLion (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi!

I recently began studying in the EAMT as a freshman. I have been assigned to a piano trio and we are in the process of deciding our repertoire. Do you have any recommendations for a piece nice to play and yet not technically overwhelming? What I'm looking for is a piece that would be maximally stimulating (sort of, technically difficult enough for it to be significant and yet not a failure and, of course, its musical beauty is important as well.) I myself love Rachmaninoff's 2nd trio (I played the first) and would love to play Ravel's trio but both are... risky... as first piece bets. Thanks


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Something by Haydn of course.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Mandryka said:


> Something by Haydn of course.


I was going to say the same thing. Maybe the Gypsy Trio?


----------

